# Clingy!!!!!



## tasheanne

Do cockatiels grow out of this insanely clingy stage? Butter won't let me leave his sight unless he's tired and going to sleep, he won't eat in the mornings unless I hold his food dish and carry him aroubd on it whilst he eats, he runs into the shower after me nearly drowning himself.... Don't get me wrong it's cute but it's very time consuming. I'm mainly worried about the not eating because he's so frantic to be with me instead. I've tried standing by the cage but he still won't eat, tried putting the food next to me but still nothing. I Must carry it...


----------



## Jaguar

Everyone told me they get over it as they get older - but it's only gotten worse with Phoenix. He sees me as his mate and will sit in the corner closest to me and scream non stop unless I am paying 1:1 attention to him. I can't even make a phone call without stepping outside. I had to leave the house for a few hours today just to get some quiet. It's frustrating, I wish I had some suggestions.


----------



## tasheanne

How old is pheonix? Butter is only about 12 weeks old so I assumed that's why he's so extreme! I got him at 8 weeks from some ignorant girl who sold him when he wasn't even completely weaned so he was very much a little baby (I'm writing all this one handed cause I don't want him to starve lol)


----------



## Jaguar

tasheanne said:


> How old is pheonix? Butter is only about 12 weeks old so I assumed that's why he's so extreme! I got him at 8 weeks from some ignorant girl who sold him when he wasn't even completely weaned so he was very much a little baby (I'm writing all this one handed cause I don't want him to starve lol)


About a year old. Tiels sometime regress on weaning when they're in their new homes, Miles still wanted formula at 11 weeks old lol. It might not be a bad idea to hand feed him formula until he's confident in eating on his own


----------



## phronima

My tiels are sleeping better after i used borax to deter roaches - apparently one of them is scared of roaches (but not magpies, go figure!). Now that they are sleeping better, they dont seem to be as clingy..?


----------



## tasheanne

Yeah he had only been on seed for a week when she sold him to me (probably less in reality). He's now eating seed well but he wants to follow me aroubd all the time and it cuts into his meal times dramatically lol. 
I think he's sleeping okay, he gets about 11 hours a night and doesn't seem sleepy in the day. However my other two might not be sleeping as well. My birds aren't scared of roaches but I definitely am lol they probably wonder what all the fuss is about. Thankfully we only get roaches outside!


----------



## Phoenix2010

Our very first tiel was a male and he bonded very tightly with my husband. Apparently males tend to be more inclined to be one person birds. Our current baby (female) is now,3 1/2 months and is happy to spend time with whoever wants to fuss over her.


----------



## tasheanne

It may very well be that's turned into a one person bird because he wont let my partner near him and when my mother visits he hisses and bites too which he never does with me. I'm spoiled him so much as well, I've probably sealed my own fate. Oh well it's cute 99% of the time!


----------



## Phoenix2010

Haha sounds like it! Maybe you can consider getting a bird for your husband lol


----------



## eduardo

Candy was like that until I got Tony. She still prefers me over Tony, but she is not as clingy. It used to drive me crazy, lol.


----------



## Charlotte

Murray is almost a year and still very clingy! It only bothers me if I'm stressed and trying to do something in a hurry, such as find my keys or anything like that. She'll fly onto my head and grab hold of my dreadlocks so I can't leave the room without her! If I so much as stand up to leave she starts contact-calling. One thing she has mastered, though, is the art of playing by herself with me nearby. She's quite confident with that now.


----------



## tasheanne

I have two others, Darla and Alfalfa, but they were bought home together from the same breeder and have literally never been separated since they were both bought inside from different nests for hand rearing at 2 weeks so they are very much dedicated to each other and not so much to me. Buttercup is a whole other story! This'll take some getting used to haha. Yesterday my mum visited me and after 5 min he got so jealous he was on the floor of his cage running back and forwards screaming for attention at the top of his lungs.. This morning I have the same problem with him being too distracted with his desire to be on my shoulder to eat any food! As far as I can tell there's no saying if this will get better or worse, right? Should I be harsher and leave him to yell for me in hopes he settles down or is that cruel (it feels cruel)? Do I just go with it and assume it's because he's quite young?


----------



## karmagami

I got Norm/a at eight weeks and it was just too early. She's three months now and still full time clingy. Yes, it is sweet, and yes, it is tiring, and yes I hope she grows out of it! (But I just don't think she will...)


----------

